# remove iconv lib dependency from Libxml2



## ayeshagutpa (Apr 22, 2010)

hi all 

I need to remove lib iconv dependency from libxml2.
I have found that while configuring the libxml2 there is an option like ICONV=NO .but my question is

what does cscript configure.js iconv=no imply when configuring libxml2 for windows environment?

does it mean , that libxml2 has internal implementation of iconv or does it completely 
ignore libconv by enabling some flag?
how to confirm if the dependency is completely removed from libxml2.

Thanks

Regards
Ayesha


----------

